# Forscher "infiziert" sich mit Computervirus



## Newsfeed (26 Mai 2010)

Ein britischer Forscher hat sich einen RFID-Chip implantiert, der Code für einen Computervirus enthält. Der Virus soll RFID-Lesegeräte infizieren und sich darüber wiederum in weitere RFID-Chips schreiben können. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

